# Wrong Magazine!



## WokiToki (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I went to the Big Reno Show and bought some stuff for my P226. Since I didn't pay too much attention and trusted one of the dealer's organization skills, I grabbed a 13 round magazine from their bin labeled p226 magazines. Well I come home to find out that its probably for a p228/p229 by looking at the base plate and seeing as how it doesn't fit in my gun :smt076.


On another note, I bought a 1000 rounds for $200 and am very happy with that!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Had you evr heard of a 13 round 226 mag before? As my understanding, the 226 has been available in 10(California) 15, 17, 18, and now 20(SCT) round capacities. That's a bummer, dude. I can send you myaddress if you need to dump that 228 mag on someone! :mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like you have a reason to buy another Sig!!:smt033


----------



## WokiToki (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha well, I'm fairly new to Sigs and I still get the mag capacities mixed up. I remember the 9mm's came in 13 and 15, just forgot which model goes with which.

Man I wish this was a reason to buy another! If I won big at Reno I probably would have!:mrgreen:


----------

